# USB-Stick Kaufberatung



## Hektik (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Community!

Heute fiel mir die neue Aldi-Werbung auf, in der ein USB-Stick von 4GB mit Aluminiumgehäuse und "echtem Plug&Play"  angepriesen wurde. Nunja, schlussendlich bin ich der Meinung, mir doch auch einen USB-Stick anzuschaffen.

Bei Aldi kostet der 4GB Stick ~36€. Nach einer sehr kurzen Recherche im Internet habe ich festgestellt, dass dieser Preis doch locker 10€ über dem Durchschnitt liegt. Auch in dem Conrad-Katalog meines Freundes sind die Sticks günstiger. Allerding habe ich dort sogar Sticks mit Display gesehen, die man programmieren kann und wo auch gleich noch der freie Speicherplatz angezeigt wird.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Muss man bei USB-Sticks etwas beachten? Gibt es verschiedene Speicher-Techniken, die evtl länger oder kürzer haltbar sind? Gibt es verschieden schnelle Zugriffszeiten? Was für Gimmicks haben USB-Sticks heutzutage? Kurzum: Wenn ich mir einen sehr schicken "up2date"  Stick holen möchte, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Freu mich schon auf Antworten


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Das mit dem "echten Plug&Play" ist Augenwischerei.
Unter Windows 2000 und XP (für Vista drift es sicherlich auch zu) wird der USB-Stick einfach reingesteckt.
Dann installiert Windows (einmalig) einen Treiber (aus der driver.cab) und schon kannst Du den Stick wie ein normales Laufwerk benutzen.
Du brachst also nichtmal die Windows CD (es sei denn Du hast den Driver Cache geleert).

Unter Linux muss die USB Unterstützung aktiviert sein.
Optional kann auch Hotplug installiert/aktiviert sein, dann brachst Du den Stick nicht per Hand mounten.

Worauf Du bei der Auswahl des Sticks achten solltest sind die Zugriffszeiten (besonders beim schreiben), und darauf dass die Schutzkappe nicht schon fast von alleine runterrutscht.
Auch sollte das Gehäuse (wenn es aus Kunststoff ist) nicht zu hart sein, damit es nicht zerbricht falls der Stick doch mal auf den Boden fällt.
Die Öse sollte auch nicht zu klein sein, so dass man einen Schlüsselring reinbekommt.
An den Schlüsselring kommt dann ein Schlüsselband mit Schnellverschluss oder Karabinerhaken, welches Du z.B. an der Gürtelschlaufe der Hose "drantütteln" kannst.
So kannst Du den Stick, der ja doch recht klein und leicht ist, nicht ausversehen (unbemerkt)  verlieren.

Der Stick von Aldi ist definitiv zu teuer.
Bei z.B. Atelco bekommst Du einen 4GB Stick von Corsair für 25€ und von takeMS für 22€..
Corsair bietet sogar 10 Jahre Garantie (takeMS 5 Jahre).
Bei Aldi bekommst Du nichtmal eine Beratung. 
Vom Umtausch (z.B. bei einem Defekt) mal ganz abgesehen.

Ich weiss ja nicht was Du mit dem Stick vorhast, aber 4GB können auch schnell mal eng werden. 
Ich z.B. habe bei mir PortableApps.com, XAMPP Lite, Photoshop 4 und noch einige andere Programme drauf.
Macht summa summarum 800MB.
Wenn man dann noch seine "lieblings MP3's" und den einen oder anderen Film draufpackt, ist der restliche Speicher schnell voll.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab ja vor einiger Zeit (duerfte mittlerweile ein Jahr sein, oder so) einen 2GB USB-Stick von Kingston, einen DataTraveler, gewonnen und bin damit ganz zufrieden.
Ich nutze ihn recht haeufig, zum Teil um Daten vom PC auf's Notebook zu uebertragen (wenn ich's nicht mal ueber's Netzwerk mache), oder auch schonmal um anderweitig Daten zu transportieren.

Mit 2GB komme ich dabei ganz gut aus. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt all seine Daten mit sich herum tragen. Musik kommt mir da nicht drauf, vor allem wo ich mir die Woche endlich wieder einen portablen Music-Player (ich verwende absichtlich nicht die Bezeichnung MP3-Player, da das Ding z.B. auch Ogg/Vorbis unterstuetzt) gekauft habe. Dieser hat 1GB, und auch das reicht mir.
Insgesamt hab ich zur Zeit also etwas mehr als 3GB an USB-Medien verfuegbar, meinen 2GB USB-Stick, den 1GB Music-Player (den ich, im Bedarfsfall ja auch fuer Daten nutzen koennte), und meinen alten MP3-Player mit sage und schreibe 128MB der nicht mehr in der Lage ist Musik abzuspielen aber noch einwandfrei als USB-Stick arbeiten kann.

Wenn ich mal wirklich was groesseres transportieren will, z.B. ein HD-Image fuer QEmu, dann hab ich eine doppelseitige DVD-RAM die ich dafuer nutzen kann. 

Um zum Thema zurueck zu kommen: Viel Unterschied gibt es bei den einzelnen Sticks wahrscheinlich nicht, ein absoluten NoName-Teil sollte man aber vielleicht doch nicht abgreifen. Man weiss ja nie. 

Wie viel Speicherplatz Du brauchst solltest Du selbst wissen, denn nur Du weisst was fuer Daten Du transportieren willst.

@"echtes Plug'n'Play": Wie der Doc schon sagte ist das nur Marketinggeblubber. Das ist als wuerd Dir'n Autohaendler erzaehlen dass das Auto auch Raeder hat.


----------



## PC Heini (8. Dezember 2007)

Achte lieber auf Langzeitgarantie, das ist viel wichtiger als der günstige Preis. Conrad zb. bietet ein Jahr Garantie und der Hersteller weitere 9 Jahre, = 10 Jahre Garantie, in dem Du den Stick umtauschen kannst wenn er einen Defekt aufweist.
Was bietet Aldi?


----------



## olqs (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich verfolge da scheinbar nen anderen Ansatz 
Viel Speicherkapazität für den niedrigsten Preis. Also Hauptsächlich NoName Sticks. Hab einen 2GB, einen 1GB und nen 256MB Stick und die funktionieren ohne Probleme.

Die Schreib-/und Lesegeschwindigkeit ist mir nicht negativ aufgefallen und bin damit absolut zufrieden. 

Zum Punkt Garantie: Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung der USB-Speichermedien ansehe, dann störts mich nicht, wenn der nach 2 Jahren der Stick defekt ist und ich dann wieder für ~20€ einen kaufe, der aber dann viel mehr Platz bietet. Zumeist ist die Zugriffsgeschwindigkeit bei den neuen Produkten dann auch wieder besser.

just my 2 cents ...


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> ...
> Karabinerhaken, welches Du z.B. an der Gürtelschlaufe der Hose "drantütteln" kannst.
> ...



Hihi, wie cool ne Freundin von mir sagt auch immer (dran)tuetteln, bzw (dran)tueddeln, ich wuesste net ma wie man das schreibt, wie sie das sagt, aber ich glaub das klingt schon genauso ^^ 
Ihr seid net zufaellig verwandt?


----------



## PC Heini (10. Dezember 2007)

Nu, das kann man sehen wie man will. Ich setze halt auf ne lange Laufzeit. Dann kommt halt noch dazu, für was man den Stick benutzen will. So ein Stick ist ja schon praktisch. Ist ne HD im Miniformat. Ich denke mal, dass in unabsehbarer Zeit solche Sticks auch im Tarrabyte Bereich zu finden sind.
Dies ist nur meine Meinung und darf nicht verallgemeinert werden.


----------



## olqs (10. Dezember 2007)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke mal, dass in unabsehbarer Zeit solche Sticks auch im Tarrabyte Bereich zu finden sind.


Naja Terabyte glaub ich nicht unbedingt, aber doch ne erhebliche Steigerung und da find ichs eben nicht unbedingt nötig 10 Jahre Garantie auf nen aktuellen Stick zu haben.

Auch nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke schon das es Sticks im Terrabytebereich in absehbarer Zeit geben wird. Vor ein paar Jahren war ein 128 MB Stick das höchste aller Gefühle....Heute ist so ein Ding ja schon fast nutzloser Elektroschrott^^.


----------



## PC Heini (10. Dezember 2007)

Um nicht vom Thema abzudriften schlage ich vor, greif zu und kauf das Teil. Lass Dich überraschen und sei glücklich damit. 
Ist wie beim Autokauf. Nur hat mich bisher noch niemand betreffend Autokauf gefragt. Da wissens offenbar alle selbst.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. Dezember 2007)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> greif zu und kauf das Teil


Du schlägst es also vor ein NoName Gerät (Medion), welches auch noch teurer ist, einem Markengerät (z.B. Corsair) vorzuziehen?
Sorry, aber den Vorschlag kann ich nun ganz und garnicht nachvollziehen.

@MiMi, hier oben im hohen nasskalten Norden sagt man es so. 
Bei "tüddeln" hingegen muss man aufpassen in welchem Zusammenhang man es sagt.
"tüddel nicht" wird z.B. für "spinne nicht rum"/"rede keinen Blödsinn" verwendet.


----------



## ronaldh (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde auch einem Markengerät den Vorzug geben. Dabei kommt es wirklich nicht auf 10-jährige Betriebsdauer an, die ist bei diesen Preisen kein Thema.

Es kommt jedoch darauf an, dass das, was man darauf speichert, auch wirklich zuverlässig wieder abgerufen werden kann. Und da hat man bei einem Markengerät einfach mehr Sicherheit.

Ronald


----------



## PC Heini (12. Dezember 2007)

Sicherlich tu auch ich Markengeräte bevorzugen. Dass die halt mal ne Langzeitgarantie dabei haben, kann ich nix für.
Unser Kamerad Hektik hat um Meinungen gefragt. Die hat er nun reichlich vorliegen. Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung vertreten. Was er schlussendlich macht, weiss nur er selbst. Er hat sich ja auch seither nicht mehr gemeldet.


----------



## Maik (12. Dezember 2007)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> *Unser Kamerad* Hektik hat um Meinungen gefragt. Die hat *er* nun reichlich vorliegen. [...] Was *er* schlussendlich macht, weiss nur *er* selbst. *Er* hat sich ja auch seither nicht mehr gemeldet.


Hektik ist weiblich  - siehe ihr Profil


----------



## Hektik (12. Dezember 2007)

Hat denn mal jemand ne konkrete Kaufberatung? Evtl durch eigene Erfahrung? Anwendungsgebiet wird definitiv eine "mobile kommandozentrale". Also mit Boot-Eigenschaften und sämtlichen ies die man so brauchen kann. 4GB sollten es daher schon werden 

Was ist von den USB-Sticks mit Display zu sagen?

@Maik: Is nich so schlimm, bins gewohnt


----------



## ronaldh (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Hektik,

schau Dir doch mal diesen Test durch. Da steht eine Menge Interessantes drin, und so ein Test ist vielleicht besser als einzelne Meinungen (kaum jemand hat ja sonst den Vergleich, und wenn man mit einem speziellen Stick zufrieden ist, heißt das ja nicht, das andere das auch sind.

Liebe Grüsse
Ronald


----------



## sp4ceuh (14. Dezember 2007)

hi  also meiner erfahrung  ist  kauf die einen von KINGSTON   sind zwar etwas teurer aber preis leistung stimmt  ( lese  - scheib verhalten passt  ) und hast garantie  ( lass mich lügen   5 jahre oder mehr nicht sicher ) und der support wenn mal was sein sollte  t auch super


----------



## Maik (14. Dezember 2007)

@sp4ceuh: Bitte beachte beim Verfassen deiner Beiträge die Netiquette  bzgl. deiner durchgehenden Kleinschreibung:



			
				http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und *durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht*. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. "Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.


Und vermeide hier im Forum die Kurzform "f-u-n-z-t" von funktionieren, da diese vom Forensystem herausgefiltert wird, und der Stümmel "t" übrig bleibt.

Vielen Dank.


----------

